# Why Own A Mini Excavator?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sent out an operator, 1 ton dump, small tag trailer and X320 Bobcat 
(39" wide, 3300 LBS) with the 250 lb hyd. hammer at 8:05 this morning. Had to break up 4' thick concrete front steps and sidewalk, load it out, haul it away and rough grade. Finished at 4:30. 

Cost, 5 gallons of gas, 2.5 gallons of diesel, 1 days wage for operator,
2 cy of topsoil. 

4:32 very happy owner gives a check for $ 953.00

A very good day. 

Operator was the same guy that did all the hand digging the other day. 


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Sent out an operator, 1 ton dump, small tag trailer and X320 Bobcat
> (39" wide, 3300 LBS) with the 250 lb hyd. hammer at 8:05 this morning. Had to break up 4' thick concrete front steps and sidewalk, load it out, haul it away and rough grade. Finished at 4:30.
> 
> Cost, 5 gallons of gas, 2.5 gallons of diesel, 1 days wage for operator,
> ...


So Nick, state your point!:laughing: Just curious if you don't mind me asking what do you charge for your mini ex. / hr?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The point was It's cheap to operate!

Almost all our work is contract. If we send it out $75.00 an hr. $145.00 with hammer.

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh, Splendid point Nick!:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

And Joe, 

How was your day today?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

It was great, got a call last night, office needed quote for another job they want to get under contract ( wait till you see this one ) anyways I went in to the office at 4am did the quote, also the change order for that other job , can't continue till they sign change order, did what I had to then went back home at 9am


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice day, Nick.:thumbsup: 

What do you pay an operator capable of a job like that? A man who can trailer himself in, get it done and trailer himself out, is a rare find around here.

It takes up a lot of my time just moving my guys around.:sad:

Especially on small jobs like this one.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom,

$20.00 plus benefits. He's young.

Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The can come in handy once in awhile, but I don't think that I will ever own a excavator under 38,000 lbs. 

Hey Nick, how many guys do you run with ?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Rino,

The excavation crew is two men and two men on the mason crew. Hire some summer help if needed. They even let me work with them.

I'd hire more and take on more work if I could find them. Nobody has been with me less than 4 1/2 years.

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be! Nick you run? I'd quit smoking if I were you. Ever do a Marathon?:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

No!

I never have!


No!


Nick

Do You?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick ,
You're the one that said you were smoking,make up my mind!:w00t:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> I'd hire more and take on more work if I could find them.
> 
> Nick



that is very hard to do these days.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

That was like a joke Joseph.


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So Nick you were'nt on the job a few days ago standing around smoking, drinking coffee whatching your guys slaving doing all the hand work, dodging occasional rocks they were throwing at you?:w00t: Anyways glad to hear your not a smoker, just not good for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No Joseph,

I was doing exactly as you said. I went and got the conduit up in Great Barrington MA, went to the offfice, went and looked at two jobs, just wearing the tread off my tires while the men worked hard. I did NOTHING while they WORKED.

You were right. Your always right!


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Not that I'm always right.........anyways it was a hunch cause thats exactly what I would have done:w00t: Although I will tell my guys I wouldn't have them do anything that I wouldn't do, sometimes I'd just rather not ( I feel we've paid our dues Nick. ):thumbsup:


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll be buying a mini x real soon. All my business is hardscapes, so one will be real handy. I just signed the papers on a cat 246b. Once i make a few payments on that i'll start shopping for a 7000lbs excavator. Anything to save labor cost is worth it!

When ever i need to rent a mini x i reant a kubota kx41. It digs well for a small machine. I moved a hell of alot of dirt with it before. But if i am going to buy a machine, i'm going to get one alittle bigger so i can take on more jobs.

Matt


----------

